# Friday, Surfside offshore 1-2 open seats



## Capt. Overkill (Jun 21, 2013)

Looking to make a meat run out of Surfside Marina on Friday for AJ, beeliners, grouper, etc.

Need one or two more, PM me if interested.

- Fred


----------



## Capt. Overkill (Jun 21, 2013)

Spots filled.


----------

